# padlock & cpufreq on Via Nano?

## dj_farid

I have the VB8001 too.

I installed gentoo on it with the gentoo x86_64 LiveCD, without any problems.

PS.

I don't want to hijack this thread but...

Has anyone got padlock working with OpenSSL with this board?

Has anyone got cpufreq working with this board?

(kernel 2.6.31 has these drivers for x86_64).

----------

## boomslang

 *dj_farid wrote:*   

> I have the VB8001 too.
> 
> I installed gentoo on it with the gentoo x86_64 LiveCD, without any problems.
> 
> PS.
> ...

 

Using the portage-supplied openssl 0.9.8k, using openssl speed -engine padlock aes appears to load the padlock engine correctly, but the numbers that are returned do not appear to be accelerated. I compared the results to what I was getting on my 1.5GHz Celeron laptop, and they were clearly not as fast as they should have been. I'll try later with a manually-patched openssl. Kernel support has been enabled.

----------

## dj_farid

[quote="boomslang"] *dj_farid wrote:*   

> I have the VB8001 too.
> 
> I installed gentoo on it with the gentoo x86_64 LiveCD, without any problems.
> 
> 

 

Yes using the portage supplied dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k-r1 gives this:

```
$ openssl engine

(dynamic) Dynamic engine loading support

```

It should give padlock as well.

----------

## boomslang

 *dj_farid wrote:*   

>  *dj_farid wrote:*   I have the VB8001 too.
> 
> I installed gentoo on it with the gentoo x86_64 LiveCD, without any problems.
> 
>  
> ...

 

```
$ openssl engine 

(padlock) VIA PadLock (no-RNG, ACE)

(dynamic) Dynamic engine loading support
```

Mine does. The "openssl speed" results don't seem to be accelerated compared to other machines, however, even when loading the padlock engine explicitly.

You've configured the support in your kernel, correct?

This really was a threadjacking, apologies to the OP.

----------

## timeBandit

Split from SystemRescueCD: Locks up on VIA Nano System (offtopic).

----------

## dj_farid

Yes I have the modules loaded. I run x86_64, so the modules just appeared there with the latest kernel a few days ago.

Are you also running 64bit?

What I do not understand is gentoos standpoint on this one.

Without being a developer or in anyway involved, I think that there should be a padlock USE flag.

This flag should tell portage to compile in the padlock support.

I have not seen such a flag.

Looking at old bugs from circa 2007 there were a lot of discussions about this. It seems as if there was such an USE flag at some point.

A lot of people submitted patches to bugzilla for padlock support in OpenSSL and OpenSSH. The gentoo response seemed to always be that we should wait for upstream.

How is it today? Should the padlock support "just work"?

I think that this page explains what is happening:

http://www.logix.cz/michal/devel/padlock/

 *Quote:*   

> IMPORTANT: In certain setups most OpenSSL hardware accelerator drivers (so called engines) are compiled as shared modules. Although PadLock engine is always compiled statically OpenSSL core doesn't know that, tries to load it dynamically and fails. That renders PadLock support in OpenSSL 0.9.8 unusable. Please attach the following patch should you encounter any such problems and recompile your openssl library. 

 

Are these patches included in gentoo, if not, why?

(Thanks for splitting the thread)

----------

## dj_farid

Bumpedibump

----------

## dj_farid

Bumpedibumpedibump

----------

